# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  lowering bodyfat ,nice, what about fatless tired looking face after lost that fat?

## TO YOUNG TO RETIRE

hey guys i was just thinking if there is a solution that can make our face looks back to pre bodyfat state?

----------


## aim4hair

Very simple, workout hard, watch your diet, and do cardio.

----------


## Aames

So you want a fat face that renders your jawline, cheekbones, etc. invisible? What the hell is wrong with you?

----------


## TO YOUNG TO RETIRE

guys explain once more.
nobody knows a solid solution for this and we all that are ripped suffer from,


when you loose fat you also loose fat from your face i mean to have sixpack you loose alot fat and that makes your eyes look tired like zombie, i cant sort out how to gain a bit fat on the face to look more healthy but keep the sixpack

that is the problem and keep in mind i am 24 and have smooth skin , so what do you do for that? 

each time i eat more carbs i gain fat and i gain on the abs too so this is not a solution

----------


## NotBelievingIt

http://getfitguy.quickanddirtytips.c...ight-loss.aspx


"look tired like (a) zombie" implies you are gaunt and too thin.

OR you were very fat and lost a lot of the weight very quickly and that included Lean Body Mass IE muscle.

Start lifting weights.

----------


## TO YOUNG TO RETIRE

thanks man  :Smile:

----------


## Kayman

Drink plenty of water and don't be afraid of eating healthy fats. No fat means no muscle, just stay away from the hydrogenated junk and stick to healthy natural fats.

----------


## TO YOUNG TO RETIRE

what is healthy fat?

generally i eat salmons turkeys chicken breasts and beef also i eat a lot vegs i drink around 10 glassess of water and i eat 7 times a day i was 95 kilos before starting and now i am 88,5 , i do 100 pull ups 100 chin ups 400 decline push ups 100 dips ,squats , and i am waiting for some 17.5 kilo barbels to arive , thats all i do , the progress for 6 months is huge from what i see ,though thes love handles to be eliminated need cardio and keep the defecit intake . thats all i do

----------


## rev3

> what is healthy fat?
> 
> generally i eat salmons turkeys chicken breasts and beef also i eat a lot vegs i drink around 10 glassess of water and i eat 7 times a day i was 95 kilos before starting and now i am 88,5 , i do 100 pull ups 100 chin ups 400 decline push ups 100 dips ,squats , and i am waiting for some 17.5 kilo barbels to arive , thats all i do , the progress for 6 months is huge from what i see ,though thes love handles to be eliminated need cardio and keep the defecit intake . thats all i do


 
you can always have your face filled with Hyaluronic Acid (restylane, juvederm)
or other filler products such as, Radiesse, Sculptra

do google search for these

many people who lose weight and/or have a ripped body and are left with "sunken faces" or loose facial skin have this done

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

My experience of most people that loose fat on their faces end up looking gaunt and a lot older....defined jawline and cheekbones is one thing but not everybodies faces can look chiselled even without much fat .

----------


## ZIB2

Oh god i was definitely struggling with this ghost face issue after loosing around 50lBS within 4 months... I was trying al kinds of supplements even from Vitamin Express https://www.vitaminexpress.org/uk/ but i have to say that nthg really worked... You will get used to your face with time actually and that's that ....

----------


## mariya12

in general, when it is necessary to reduce the percentage of fat in the body, taking supplements is mandatory, since weight loss occurs due to a calorie deficit and this means a deficiency of nutrients. Did you take vitamins during fat losing? perhaps you didn't take enough protein and collagen during the process. You can use moisturizers for mature skin and collagen supplements for making your face younger

----------


## amandateq

The solution for this is taking a healthy and balanced diet. Increase the intake of fruits, vegetables and juices. plus don't stop eating meat completely. Meat also has nutrients and protein in it. so try to eat some good nutritious meat dishes too. like you can prepare meatballs bake them for a healthier full meal do you know what to serve with meatballs as a side? stir-fry broccoli, carrot and potatoes It will be a full healthy meal. Consume healthy fats and avoid processed food.

----------

